# Causing Trouble



## flump (25 February 2013)

If you saw a poster on here posting pictures up on here of another member trying to cause trouble would you leave well alone or post it on here?

Just seen a post by someone on USA board and i think its quite unfair that someone has taken pictures from here and posted them too their.


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

Depends id probably link the member and leave it at that. If they are stealing photos and claiming them as there own I would pubicly name and shame.


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Trouble is I know the member by her her horse but can't think of the name!


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

What have they done I might be reading this stupidly but is it just slating another member ? In which case I'd steer clear leave them to it karma and all that.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 February 2013)

Do you mean, that someone on a USA board is taking the p*** out of someone on here by reposting their pictures?


----------



## *hic* (25 February 2013)

Oh I think a link to the USA board is required


----------



## Spring Feather (25 February 2013)

I don't know whether you mean they have pretended the pictures are theirs or whether they have posted them to critique?  Either way, if you can't remember the posters name on here then post the link to the other board and then the poster can handle it in whichever way s/he deems appropriate.


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Sorry guys have pm'd the person after some stalking. id want to know if it was me so have done the right thing i hope x


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2013)

I'm intrigued!  Not sure what has happened ?


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Oh I think a link to the USA board is required

Click to expand...

Norty Dee Norty  



flump said:



			Sorry guys have pm'd the person after some stalking. id want to know if it was me so have done the right thing i hope x
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you did the right thing


----------



## Elsiecat (25 February 2013)

Dee O'Dorant said:



			Oh I think a link to the USA board is required

Click to expand...

I'm glad someone said it!!!


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

I think it's a bit rich tbh from the person who did it!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 February 2013)

flump said:



			Sorry guys have pm'd the person after some stalking. id want to know if it was me so have done the right thing i hope x
		
Click to expand...

If it's a not-nice critique type post that we see on this forum a lot, then hopefully the HHO poster will not join that forum.  It very often ends badly, as we see on here time and again.


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

flump said:



			I think it's a bit rich tbh from the person who did it!!!
		
Click to expand...

You have to link us now, i really want to know  This can be karma


----------



## Luci07 (25 February 2013)

flump said:



			I think it's a bit rich tbh from the person who did it!!!
		
Click to expand...

And I am now intrigued !


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Luci07 said:



			And I am now intrigued !
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## jellybeanz (25 February 2013)

Come on link


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2013)

I saw the title of this thread and immediately thought of D_D .  I don't know why though!!!!!


----------



## WelshD (25 February 2013)

It's hard to know exactly what you mean but are you sure it's not the same member but they just have a different user name on the other forum?


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Yeah I'm
Sure!


----------



## Spring Feather (25 February 2013)

Were the HHOers nice to this poster when she posted the same photos on here?   Could be interesting to see the US take on things versus the UK posters opinions.


----------



## Tinypony (25 February 2013)

This is quite common though isn't it?  I mean, posting links to other forums, adverts, videos etc and commenting.  Once we put something on the Net maybe it's worth bearing in mind that it becomes public.


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Well here is the link I don't think the post is particulary rude but I do find it rude that someone has taken pics without permission 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/ok-154321/


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Oi. I'm no trouble maker


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Lol I just thought you would be braver as I got scared haha!


----------



## OldNag (25 February 2013)

Well I think that's downright naughty.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Ive had to comment!


----------



## Tinypony (25 February 2013)

I'll be devil's wotsit and say that this is double-standards when there is so much linking to elsewhere on the Net done here... maybe?  )
Also, if any forum is likely to support working 2 year olds it's a US forum.


----------



## Luci07 (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Ive had to comment!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, I saw and laughed!!!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2013)

The pictures are the intellectual property of Christmassparkles so really inappropriate to post them on an American forum and to elicit responses that maybe won't be flattering. Still, posting on the Internet leaves your pictures open to abuse.


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

I wondered why the thread didn't get swarmed like on here


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

But the thing is, CS owns the rights to the phots...to reproduce them is illegal and immoral. 

ETA the user is question is BigBen on here!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/member.php?u=100240


----------



## Sprocket123 (25 February 2013)

Argee with delicious d its illegal and immoral and a bit pathetic really.


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

I have to say that I think posting a link is different from stealing pics!


----------



## CobsGalore (25 February 2013)

I'm sorry but if that is Big Ben, not only is it wrong, but it appears to be another attempt at making herself feel better about the size of her and her horse.


----------



## flump (25 February 2013)

Yep agreed cobs galore!


----------



## PandorasJar (25 February 2013)

Tinypony said:



			I'll be devil's wotsit and say that this is double-standards when there is so much linking to elsewhere on the Net done here... maybe?  )
Also, if any forum is likely to support working 2 year olds it's a US forum.
		
Click to expand...

This.

How many threads are started on here from adverts or random photos asking about conformation, rider ability, weight, yadda yadda.

Tbh I think the thread is far nicer than the one over here is in terms of people being rational... but I do find the poster who started it rather amusing. 

CS's post wasn't what I would do, but she's put a lot of time in and has a gorgeous coblet out of it, with the only thing on my side the probable lack of insurance should the worst happen. He's young but he's being sat on not hammered.. whereas the OP on the other forum makes me cringe every time I see the photo on top of a horse.


----------



## Sprocket123 (25 February 2013)

Agree cobsgalore


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Oh well, OP is getting a taste of their own medicine now...


----------



## ponypilotmum (25 February 2013)

So, in return for this lady re-posting a forum member's pics (and dare I say a much favoured forum member?) her friends retaliate by posting pics of HER and humiliating her by making comments about her weight? 

Oh, how very grown up. 




Whilst I do not agree with what big ben has done, I do not think she is the only trouble maker round here.


----------



## Spiritedly (25 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			So, in return for this lady re-posting a forum member's pics (and dare I say a much favoured forum member?) her friends retaliate by posting pics of HER and humiliating her by making comments about her weight? 

Oh, how very grown up. 




Whilst I do not agree with what big ben has done, I do not think she is the only trouble maker round here.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^   I don't agree with what BB has done and I may not agree with her riding her horse at her weight but some of the comments posted on the American site have been downright nasty and do the posters no favours at all.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Sticks and stones. She doesnt see any harm done, so showing her how it feels to be on the recieving end.


----------



## Archangel (25 February 2013)

I wish people would stop posting links to other forums, I barely have enough time for this one.  At this rate I will never get a life


----------



## Dusty85 (25 February 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA.......

Ive just read that thread on horse forum, well said DeliciousD! I especially like the part about stroking their ego and then being busted!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2013)

Some seriously unpleasant comments from Delicious-D on that other forum. Unnecessary and very rude. How is that any better than what Big Ben did? And btw, she simply posted the pics, wrong, according to ethical and that forum's rules, but man, vicious comments from you, D-D. If you did that on here, oud quite rightly be banned, possibly permanently.

I see why Armas kicked you off.


----------



## Elsiecat (25 February 2013)

Can't take D_D anywhere. *sighs*


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

The thread is now gone. It was in breach of the other forum's posting rules to begin with.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Armas kicked off due to some relevations from his rider 

No, im not nasty, i am honest. Least i have the guts to say what everyone is thinking. If you cannot deal with it, dont dish it out in the first place.


----------



## tessybear (25 February 2013)

awh  wanted to read it 

Is that tonights drama ?


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

Sorry, my bad, I quoted the rule in question as a reply!


----------



## Caol Ila (25 February 2013)

The mods would have locked it and dispatched of it quickly anyway.  They run a tight ship there and don't tend to let contentious threads hang about for long.  I was surprised it survived for seven pages.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Sorry, my bad, I quoted the rule in question as a reply!
		
Click to expand...

Ban!


----------



## russianhorse (25 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			So, in return for this lady re-posting a forum member's pics (and dare I say a much favoured forum member?) her friends retaliate by posting pics of HER and humiliating her by making comments about her weight? 

Oh, how very grown up. 




Whilst I do not agree with what big ben has done, I do not think she is the only trouble maker round here.
		
Click to expand...




Spiritedly said:



			This ^^^   I don't agree with what BB has done and I may not agree with her riding her horse at her weight but some of the comments posted on the American site have been downright nasty and do the posters no favours at all. 

Click to expand...


^^ from what Ive just witnessed, what was recently put on the American thread was down right nasty  

FWIW, I didnt even think what was written was that bad but what came next was just really awful

Its really no different to having a discussion on seeing a piccie on DD (or equivalant) about sitting on a youngster (although I did read the context of CSs thread at the time, so know it was CSs first time sitting upon baby-cob  )


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

Yes, the mods are very good there. Just felt it appropriate to give them a nudge. Not a nice thread at all.

<slinks back to cave to gnaw on the bones of naughty posters from various forums; gollum, gollum!>


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Armas kicked off due to some relevations from his rider 

No, im not nasty, i am honest. Least i have the guts to say what everyone is thinking. If you cannot deal with it, dont dish it out in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Not what I understood from what was written and I can speak Spanish. 

There's honesty and there's OTT nastiness and being insulting. If you thought what BB did was bad, surely you oughtn't to have been worse than her?


----------



## ponypilotmum (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Armas kicked off due to some relevations from his rider 

No, im not nasty, i am honest. Least i have the guts to say what everyone is thinking. If you cannot deal with it, dont dish it out in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

You want the honest truth D? 

I've read a handful of your comments today, on different threads, and each one is laced with poisonous words, with attacks on other members and your own ego. You appear to know it all. Am I right in thinking you're not very old? 

It's not 'having the guts to say what everyone is thinking'. It's being a vicious little madam who is trying to gain popularity and appear to be the ultimate expert in everything. 

If you want to be honest, then do so with decorum. Decorum does not involve playing up for internet 'friends'.


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

What did I miss? I was only gone for a week! I always miss the shenanigans around here...
<sulks>

(I'm addicted to those little bracket thingies, lol!)


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Not what I understood from what was written and I can speak Spanish. 

There's honesty and there's OTT nastiness and being insulting. If you thought what BB did was bad, surely you oughtn't to have been worse than her?
		
Click to expand...




ponypilotmum said:



			You want the honest truth D? 

I've read a handful of your comments today, on different threads, and each one is laced with poisonous words, with attacks on other members and your own ego. You appear to know it all. Am I right in thinking you're not very old? 

It's not 'having the guts to say what everyone is thinking'. It's being a vicious little madam who is trying to gain popularity and appear to be the ultimate expert in everything. 

If you want to be honest, then do so with decorum. Decorum does not involve playing up for internet 'friends'.
		
Click to expand...

No, i dont lace words, i say what i think. I think you mistake the fact that due to the hours im working, i tend to pop om/off the forum quickly and reply/skim read very quickly. 

No poison, dont know these people from adam. Maybe i was a little OTT, but tbf, she was pretty much laughing at the ordeal and being sarcasitc and belidgerent as only BB can be...

I apologised for being a little OTT, but i can be like a pitbull if i feel someone is being belittled and they have no idea/defence for it. If it were either one of you, i would have done the same.


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			What did I miss? I was only gone for a week! I always miss the shenanigans around here...
<sulks>

(I'm addicted to those little bracket thingies, lol!)
		
Click to expand...

( you need help )


----------



## FionaM12 (25 February 2013)

I can't access it. Registered with the forum but was told I didn't have permission to view.


----------



## russianhorse (25 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I can't access it. Registered with the forum but was told I didn't have permission to view. 

Click to expand...



Theyve pulled the thread now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2013)

I have yet to see BB being belligerent or nasty. I dislike people saying that they're being honest, whatever when quite frankly they're being nasty cows, basically. Needless. I could throw around a lot more adjectives e.g. immature, but whichever way you spin it, you were offensive and the thread was pulled probably because of your comments. And don't make up stuff about what David said. I understood everything he wrote about and to you.


----------



## PandorasJar (25 February 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			I have yet to see BB being belligerent or nasty. I dislike people saying that they're being honest, whatever when quite frankly they're being nasty cows, basically.
		
Click to expand...

My first thought on opening the American thread was that there was a nasty slant to the way it was asked, very leading. Some of the responses alluded to it being a bit of a stir too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

flump said:



			I have to say that I think posting a link is different from stealing pics!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is completely different. 



CobsGalore said:



			I'm sorry but if that is Big Ben, not only is it wrong, but it appears to be another attempt at making herself feel better about the size of her and her horse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm really confused why BB has chosen to get her own back on CS who is clearly not too heavy for her very nearly 3yr old cob.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Oi. I'm no trouble maker 

Click to expand...

no of cause not your an angel


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			I have yet to see BB being belligerent or nasty. I dislike people saying that they're being honest, whatever when quite frankly they're being nasty cows, basically. Needless. I could throw around a lot more adjectives e.g. immature, but whichever way you spin it, you were offensive and the thread was pulled probably because of your comments. And don't make up stuff about what David said. I understood everything he wrote about and to you.
		
Click to expand...

I am refering to a private chat where he said he knew armas didnt feel right but was padi to ride... But each to their own. CT, if you dont like me, dont keep reply.....you are saying im nasty for throwing words about...but arent you doing just that now?


----------



## Anglebracket (25 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			(I'm addicted to those little bracket thingies, lol!)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nostromo70 (25 February 2013)

'Wigwam_bam'
I agree, it's all becoming a bit boring. If all you people want to do is argue with each other, set up your own forum and call it 'I don't know when to stop .com'


----------



## Moomin1 (25 February 2013)

nostromo70 said:



			'Wigwam_bam'
I agree, it's all becoming a bit boring. If all you people want to do is argue with each other, set up your own forum and call it 'I don't know when to stop .com'
		
Click to expand...

There are of course, people who don't seem to know when to stop reading threads that they are now bored of too!


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

<pats bracket thingies reassuringly>


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I am refering to a private chat where he said he knew armas didnt feel right but was padi to ride... But each to their own. CT, if you dont like me, dont keep reply.....you are saying im nasty for throwing words about...but arent you doing just that now?
		
Click to expand...

Given your lack of Spanish and his almost total lack of English, I'm surprised. 

Why pm an almost apology saying you've had a bad day and that's why you were so nasty then post this? Too baby. Not a question of not liking you, I dont know you, but your posts are unpleasant. And don't say I'm doing the same as you: at no point have I name called or been rude. I'm out of here.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			There are of course, people who don't seem to know when to stop reading threads that they are now bored of too! 

Click to expand...

There are also people who open threads which are not suitable for them and start creating in it also.

 Like the recent I don't want children thread.    I ask you why open it if your pro kids??? or want them


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<pats bracket thingies reassuringly>
		
Click to expand...

I think you two should marry, muteral interests


----------



## Delicious_D (25 February 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Given your lack of Spanish and his almost total lack of English, I'm surprised. 

Why pm an almost apology saying you've had a bad day and that's why you were so nasty then post this? Too baby. Not a question of not liking you, I dont know you, but your posts are unpleasant. And don't say I'm doing the same as you: at no point have I name called or been rude. I'm out of here. 

Click to expand...

Oh please.


----------



## Moomin1 (25 February 2013)

Leviathan said:



			There are also people who open threads which are not suitable for them and start creating in it also.

 Like the recent I don't want children thread.    I ask you why open it if your pro kids??? or want them
		
Click to expand...

Because I will decide what threads I WANT to read.  I found it of interest to me, and I offered my opinion on that thread.

That's a bit different than somebody moaning that people should stop posting on a thread because THEY are BORED of it.


----------



## Arizahn (25 February 2013)

<whispers>
The bracket thingies are my little brackety buddies...it's purely platonic, thank you very much!
<soothes ruffled feathers>
<preens>
<makes barn owl hissy noises>


----------



## FionaM12 (25 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			That's a bit different than somebody moaning that people should stop posting on a thread because THEY are BORED of it.

Click to expand...

I always find it very strange when people do that. 

I find threads about cars boring. So if I stumble into one, I leave. I don't ask them to stop talking about cars because _I'm_ not interested.


----------



## FfionWinnie (25 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I always find it very strange when people do that. 

I find threads about cars boring. So if I stumble into one, I leave. I don't ask them to stop talking about cars because _I'm_ not interested. 

Click to expand...

Do you mind not not talking about cars on an otherwise interesting thread. You've spoilt it for me now


----------



## FionaM12 (25 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Do you mind not not talking about cars on an otherwise interesting thread. You've spoilt it for me now 




Click to expand...

Sorry for spoiling the thread. It had all been going so well too.


----------



## Ladyinred (25 February 2013)

flump said:



			I have to say that I think posting a link is different from stealing pics!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			The pictures are the intellectual property of Christmassparkles so really inappropriate to post them on an American forum and to elicit responses that maybe won't be flattering. Still, posting on the Internet leaves your pictures open to abuse.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously!  'That' thread from HHO has now been taken over there!  BB bad form! *shakes head*


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			Armas kicked off due to some relevations from his rider 

No, im not nasty, i am honest. Least i have the guts to say what everyone is thinking. If you cannot deal with it, dont dish it out in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

DD, I didn't read the thread and your posts so am unable to comment on them directly, but I would remind you that not long ago there were a number of people posting about you saying exactly what you have just said above, this resulting in you requesting your account be deleted because of people's comments to and about you.  I wouldn't be so quick to be so 'honest' if I were you, you know how it feels to be on the receiving end of such 'honesty'


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I find threads about cars boring. So if I stumble into one, I leave. I don't ask them to stop talking about cars because _I'm_ not interested. 

Click to expand...

 That is because  you fall into the category of a car is a transport A to B nothing else which is fair enough 
 but
 Some people love their cars like if they have a convertible etc they polish etc, this is not the forum for it.


  When you  are into classic cars or specialist cars or TV cars and you own a  full size one then its as interesting as horses when you meet the film stars etc and meet like minded people at events and shows .  But there are forums for it  which is where I discuss mine and go for help for its continued conversion.
  I would not discuss it as a topic here, unless its discussing 4x4 and pros and cons over certain makes.  Then I offer advice on my Nissan.

 I find other topics boring like the hunting one which is why I never visit it or the competition threads.*  Chaqun A Son Goute *as the say.


----------



## _GG_ (26 February 2013)

I will never cease to be amazed at how much effort people can go to to say how little they care!

I couldn't really give two hoots who posted what and why...but I would love to see people speak to others in person, the way they have spoken on here. 

To choose rudeness (on here often referred to as honesty) over niceness is a very clear reflection of insecurity
and a need for validation. 

Play nice people!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (26 February 2013)

Queenbee said:



			DD, I didn't read the thread and your posts so am unable to comment on them directly, but I would remind you that not long ago there were a number of people posting about you saying exactly what you have just said above, this resulting in you requesting your account be deleted because of people's comments to and about you.  I wouldn't be so quick to be so 'honest' if I were you, you know how it feels to be on the receiving end of such 'honesty'

Click to expand...

this.exactly.

dont give it if you cant take it, honesty is not the same as poisonous..............


----------



## Archangel (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<whispers>
The bracket thingies are my little brackety buddies...it's purely platonic, thank you very much!
<soothes ruffled feathers>
<preens>
<makes barn owl hissy noises>
		
Click to expand...

PMSL at Arizahn, trundling along in her own <sub thread>


----------



## BWa (26 February 2013)

All I can say is that following D_D's thread the other night about which HHOers to have on the perfect yard. I know who I wouldn't have! Busy body springs to mind.


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2013)

D_D you STUN me. 

It's not too long since you flounced from your old username because you couldn't handle people's honest criticism. And it was NOTHING like what you've said to Big Ben. 

I've noticed some quite nasty posts from you recently and ignored them but I'm afraid I couldn't stop myself from commenting this time. 

You really need to think before calling others hypocritical. Not nice.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

I feel horible today and i acted like an idiot. 

I need to learn to think before i type i think. My apologises to big ben.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I always find it very strange when people do that. 

I find threads about cars boring. So if I stumble into one, I leave. I don't ask them to stop talking about cars because _I'm_ not interested. 

Click to expand...




Leviathan said:



			That is because  you fall into the category of a car is a transport A to B nothing else which is fair enough 
 but
 Some people love their cars like if they have a convertible etc they polish etc, this is not the forum for it.


  When you  are into classic cars or specialist cars or TV cars and you own a  full size one then its as interesting as horses when you meet the film stars etc and meet like minded people at events and shows .  But there are forums for it  which is where I discuss mine and go for help for its continued conversion.
  I would not discuss it as a topic here, unless its discussing 4x4 and pros and cons over certain makes.  Then I offer advice on my Nissan.

 I find other topics boring like the hunting one which is why I never visit it or the competition threads.*  Chaqun A Son Goute *as the say.
		
Click to expand...

 Leviathan you have _completely_ misunderstood my point, sorry!

When I said "cars" I could have equally said any other subject I'm not particularly interested in. My point was about the pointlessness of people complaining a thread's "boring" when they could just leave it.

It wasn't actually anything to do with whether people do or don't like cars!   As for not being the forum for it, all subjects are fair game in the Club house (Soapbox).


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



 Leviathan you have _completely_ misunderstood my point, sorry!

When I said "cars" I could have equally said any other subject I'm not particularly interested in. My point was about the pointlessness of people complaining a thread's "boring" when they could just leave it.

It wasn't actually anything to do with whether people do or don't like cars! 

Click to expand...

Are you still banging on about cars woman.


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I feel horible today and i acted like an idiot. 

I need to learn to think before i type i think. My apologises to big ben.
		
Click to expand...

And no apology to the other forum members who you've given a dose of your 'honesty' to? 

I'd suggest you read back through your posts and look at them from an objective pint of view, and see how much of a know it all bossy boots you've made yourself look. Then spend a couple of hours apologising. I felt sorry for you when people gave you their 'honesty' but now they've laid off you you're doing it to others.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Are you still banging on about cars woman. 

Click to expand...

Hahahahaha! Noooooo. I wish I'd chosen football as an example, or any other subject for that matter.


----------



## Marydoll (26 February 2013)

BWa said:



			All I can say is that following D_D's thread the other night about which HHOers to have on the perfect yard. I know who I wouldn't have! Busy body springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Never saw the threads in question but had a good read of this one, This ^^ is priceless, quote of the thread, closely followed by Arizahn and her hissing barn owl post that did make me lol


----------



## Patterdale (26 February 2013)

Well done for apologising.


----------



## Marydoll (26 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Well done for apologising.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ agree with this as well


----------



## PandorasJar (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			And no apology to the other forum members who you've given a dose of your 'honesty' to? 

I'd suggest you read back through your posts and look at them from an objective pint of view, and see how much of a know it all bossy boots you've made yourself look. Then spend a couple of hours apologising. I felt sorry for you when people gave you their 'honesty' but now they've laid off you you're doing it to others.
		
Click to expand...

One forum member has held hands up and apologised... and you've bitten again. You aren't too different to what DD did last night...


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

PandorasJar said:



			One forum member has held hands up and apologised... and you've bitten again. You aren't too different to what DD did last night...
		
Click to expand...

How? please explain. 

How is saying that it's no good apologising (if you're going to just go ahead and do it again) being the same as the person you're pointing it out to?


----------



## Moomin1 (26 February 2013)

Agree pandora....I also find the irony of telling someone that they are a 'bossy boots', and then promptly saying said person needs to spend a couple of hours apologising, like a naughty child, quite funny!! ;-)


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

I feel awful,m there reallyt was no excuse of my behaviour . As pointed out, i have been on the recieving end and know how hurtful it can be. im mortified.


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			How? please explain. 

How is saying that it's no good apologising (if you're going to just go ahead and do it again) being the same as the person you're pointing it out to? 

Click to expand...

Firstly I agree with Moomin1.

Secondly, you are no behaviourist are you!?

Clearly there is no point Dd attempting to apologise or behave differently because you are going to admonish her anyway and bring up past behaviour...


----------



## JFTDWS (26 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I feel awful,m there reallyt was no excuse of my behaviour . As pointed out, i have been on the recieving end and know how hurtful it can be. im mortified.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to you owning up and apologising.  That is never easy.

I have just remembered why I have certain posters on UI though


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Agree pandora....I also find the irony of telling someone that they are a 'bossy boots', and then promptly saying said person needs to spend a couple of hours apologising, like a naughty child, quite funny!! ;-)
		
Click to expand...


If you feel that insulting people, belittling their riding and horse care abilities and generally behaving like the yard know it all is acceptable behaviour, then that's your choice. 
If you feel that my post was bossy, again, that's your choice. 

However, not everyone on here wants to read the kind of drivel that comes out of some of these posts on almost every thread they come across. It is like watching a bunch of teenage girls trying to fight for top dog position. 

I cannot be the only one who has noticed it, surely? Or am I just the only one who isn't competing in a popularity contest?


----------



## PandorasJar (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			How? please explain. 

How is saying that it's no good apologising (if you're going to just go ahead and do it again) being the same as the person you're pointing it out to? 

Click to expand...

What you have said this time round was far more diplomatic than the first post.



ponypilotmum said:



			I'd suggest you read back through your posts and look at them from an objective pint of view, and see how much of a *know it all bossy boots you've made yourself look*. .
		
Click to expand...

That was just throwing an insult.


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Firstly I agree with Moomin1.

Secondly, you are no behaviourist are you!?

Clearly there is no point Dd attempting to apologise or behave differently because you are going to admonish her anyway and bring up past behaviour...
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not. 

As far as I know (unless you know differently) I have never posted anything about DD before. 

I used to enjoy DD's posts, and hope that they return to the tone they used to be - of someone who simply adored their horse and gave good insight and experience. 

Is that better?


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			No, I'm not. 

As far as I know (unless you know differently) I have never posted anything about DD before. 

I used to enjoy DD's posts, and hope that they return to the tone they used to be - of someone who simply adored their horse and gave good insight and experience. 

Is that better?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, perhaps I wasnt clear (genuine).

I wasn't suggesting that you had commented about Dd before, I was suggesting that after her apology you continued to admomish her about her recent behaviour. Hardly an incentive to behave differently was my point.

My Grandad always used to spend the first half an hour of my visit bitching about why I hadnt visited in so long. He could never work out why I was reluctant to go


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

PandorasJar said:



			What you have said this time round was far more diplomatic than the first post.



That was just throwing an insult.
		
Click to expand...

I do feel like I've walked into the girl's loos at my old primary school. 

I would like to apologise for saying a bad word against DD. 

Better?


----------



## benson21 (26 February 2013)

So, is everyone best friends again now?  Shall we all hold hands and sing a song?!!


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Sorry, perhaps I wasnt clear (genuine).

I wasn't suggesting that you had commented about Dd before, I was suggesting that after her apology you continued to admomish her about her recent behaviour. Hardly an incentive to behave differently was my point.

My Grandad always used to spend the first half an hour of my visit bitching about why I hadnt visited in so long. He could never work out why I was reluctant to go 

Click to expand...

ahh, but we're not just talking about the ONE incident here, perhaps *I* wasn't clear. 

I'm talking about weeks worth of posts from DD which have been insulting, belittling, mocking... 

As I tell my children. Apologise if you understand what you have done wrong, and if you will make a concerted effort not to repeat your behaviour. If you do it again, people won't be so willing to accept your apology. 

As I say, I do hope DD returns to being the highly regarded member who gave good experience and was (dare I say it) a little 'umble. I enjoyed reading her posts about her riding.


----------



## ponypilotmum (26 February 2013)

benson21 said:



			So, is everyone best friends again now?  Shall we all hold hands and sing a song?!!

Click to expand...

I would, but I have a stack of paperwork to do. And cake to eat.


----------



## PandorasJar (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			I do feel like I've walked into the girl's loos at my old primary school. 

I would like to apologise for saying a bad word against DD. 

Better?
		
Click to expand...

I just found it a little strange that you would tell her off about how she'd behaved... followed up by an insult. 

Couldn't care less about the apologies, you were the one pushing that point about DDs apologies, which is why your first post was a little odd - a "do as I say but not as a do".


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			I would, but I have a stack of paperwork to do. And cake to eat.
		
Click to expand...

Its bad form not to share cake dont you know. 

I doubt there will be many riding posts as i have nothing to ride atm 

But a few expectant mummy posts perhaps.


----------



## tessybear (26 February 2013)

Nice to see everything is smoothed over


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<clicks imaginary beak>
<settles back into thread>

Is there therapy available for bracket obsession, do you suppose?


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<bows gratefully to any that were entertained>


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

ponypilotmum said:



			How? please explain. 

How is saying that it's no good apologising (if you're going to just go ahead and do it again) being the same as the person you're pointing it out to? 

Click to expand...


Catholics are allowed to do it... few hail mary's a week and they can continue boinking the neighbours wife conscience free


----------



## Shysmum (26 February 2013)

Kumbaya round a BBQ ....


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

That reminds me of a really weird thing my MIL said! Apparently if you are not a Roman Catholic, then you are a Protestant. Does anyone know if this is actually true outside of my MIL's own opinion? She's being very insistant...
<wanders off again>


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I feel awful,m there reallyt was no excuse of my behaviour . As pointed out, i have been on the recieving end and know how hurtful it can be. im mortified.
		
Click to expand...

 xx


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<clicks imaginary beak>
<settles back into thread>

Is there therapy available for bracket obsession, do you suppose?
		
Click to expand...

you are crazy - I like crazy


----------



## Queenbee (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			That reminds me of a really weird thing my MIL said! Apparently if you are not a Roman Catholic, then you are a Protestant. Does anyone know if this is actually true outside of my MIL's own opinion? She's being very insistant...
<wanders off again>
		
Click to expand...

No idea, sorry


----------



## Elsiecat (26 February 2013)

I was considering having a HHO BBQ in summer but I really should do a risk assessment regarding pitchforks and hot coal first!


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Lol, I need to be crazy to blend in with the rest of my family! They are all delightfully eccentric in various different ways...
<hides on hho from matriarchal mil>


----------



## Shysmum (26 February 2013)

Yup, and someone is BOUND to bring a bit of petrol with them


----------



## Elsiecat (26 February 2013)

You're right , shysmum, there's always one..


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

I can bring pork ribs to the BBQ, if I can nick the recipe from my husband first...
<both furtive and helpful>


----------



## Nicnac (26 February 2013)

Have read whole saga (and what was on US forum last night) and refrained from commenting so far. Will not comment on what was done/said/rights/wrongs etc but will we see either ChristmasSparkles or Big Ben again?  

I really hope we do.


----------



## Shysmum (26 February 2013)

I think you need to test the meat first tho.....just in case.....


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Does that mean that I should have a quick nibble on each rib prior to serving it?
<should not be trusted with food preparation>


----------



## JFTDWS (26 February 2013)

I *think* (certainly hope) we'll see CS again, Nicnac


----------



## Tonks (26 February 2013)

Can't be arsed to read the whole thread but I think the OP is inapproapriate.


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

I want a BBQ now  This protein shake isnt cutting it


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<passes round the half eaten cyber pork ribs>


----------



## Archangel (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			That reminds me of a really weird thing my MIL said! Apparently if you are not a Roman Catholic, then you are a Protestant. Does anyone know if this is actually true outside of my MIL's own opinion? She's being very insistant...
<wanders off again>
		
Click to expand...

I went to a convent so should know <gives brain a shake> 
OK answer that fell out is Baptist  
<disclaimer> I spent a lot of time in RI drawing horses


----------



## russianhorse (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			That reminds me of a really weird thing my MIL said! Apparently if you are not a Roman Catholic, then you are a Protestant. Does anyone know if this is actually true outside of my MIL's own opinion? She's being very insistant...
<wanders off again>
		
Click to expand...




RebelRebel said:



			I went to a convent so should know <gives brain a shake> 
OK answer that fell out is Baptist  
<disclaimer> I spent a lot of time in RI drawing horses 

Click to expand...


I went to a RC school as well (even though not RC - just seemed a good school until I actually attended there - big con lol)

Anyway, I think (and maybe I should apologise to Arizahn now) regrettably your MIL may well be correct 

I remember reading a book in R.E about a boy (called Kevin I believe, cant remember the girl) who were in a secret relationship because one was RC and one was Protestant


----------



## JFTDWS (26 February 2013)

Arguably a Protestant (in the broadest definition) is one who doesn't agree with / protests against the Catholic church so you could say so I guess.  Protestant is such a vague term though - covers everything from those who wanted to reform the RC church (Luther etc) to Calvinists, Presbyterians, and so many other denominations...


----------



## justabob (26 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I want a BBQ now  This protein shake isnt cutting it 

Click to expand...

Glad to see you bounce back DD.xx


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

What if you aren't even Christian though? I was not raised as Christian, wasn't ever christened or baptised, none of my family does religion. They are unofficial atheists. (Unofficial as they enjoy weddings and need somewhere to be buried, but they don't believe in god. Which is rather hypocritical I know!) 

But MIL still feels the need to classify! Seriously, she is that sort of scary lady: think "So are you a Protestant Buddhist or are you a Roman Catholic Buddhist?"
<disclaimer: not a Buddhist>

She worries me sometimes...tried explaining to her that I am non-Christian. Was told that I still class as Protestant, since I am not Roman Catholic! There are only two types of people in her world view, I am afraid.

Russianhorse, do you mean the Kevin and Sadie "Across the Barricades" books? 
<apologies for lack of brackets>


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

I bounce alot justabob  xxx


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Ah, see I could use JFTD's explanation! I don't have any argument with the RC church, so I can't be regarded as a Protestant! But then MIL will just shout at me until her point is made...
<am so helping pick the nursing home>


----------



## Anglebracket (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<whispers>
The bracket thingies are my little brackety buddies...it's purely platonic, thank you very much!
<soothes ruffled feathers>
<preens>
<makes barn owl hissy noises>
		
Click to expand...

<Exactly>

<Good things come in anglebrackets>


----------



## Anglebracket (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<clicks imaginary beak>
<settles back into thread>

Is there therapy available for bracket obsession, do you suppose?
		
Click to expand...

Why would you want that?


----------



## Anglebracket (26 February 2013)

JFTD said:



			Arguably a Protestant (in the broadest definition) is one who doesn't agree with / protests against the Catholic church so you could say so I guess.  Protestant is such a vague term though - covers everything from those who wanted to reform the RC church (Luther etc) to Calvinists, Presbyterians, and so many other denominations...
		
Click to expand...

I always thought you needed to be christened to become a protestant. Otherwise there would be no heathens.


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<classes self as heathen>
<awaits mil's imminent wrath>

I wuv my wittle brackety buddies!

<needs help>


----------



## casinosolo (26 February 2013)

russianhorse said:



			I remember reading a book in R.E about a boy (called Kevin I believe, cant remember the girl) who were in a secret relationship because one was RC and one was Protestant  

Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack thread, but I remember this book! We read it in English - 'twas called 'Across the Barricades' and the girl was named Sadie, if I'm not mistaken. I only remember because I was such a geek I wrote my own play version of the story at home  - probably why I ended up as an English teacher! :/


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Yes, there was a whole series of them! My primary school teacher read them to us...
<predates rowling>


----------



## TrasaM (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			What if you aren't even Christian though? I was not raised as Christian, wasn't ever christened or baptised, none of my family does religion. 

>
		
Click to expand...

Peeps around door and checks if it's safe to enter 
Uum.. Seems quiet 

You are definitely a heathen. No oNe ever bothered to give you a God which you could then later  declare you didn't believe in hence declaring yourself to be an Atheist. You are however by virtue of your heathen ness vulnerable to missionaries who make it their aim in life to convert heathens such as you.


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Cheers, TrasaM! My MIL will be utterly rabid at the news  Guess this means that I can play "bait the door to door missionary types"...
<skips in heathenish fashion>


----------



## Ibblebibble (26 February 2013)

rather late to this but funny how no one remembered/mentioned how Big Ben ended up on this forum, it was due to a post being put up on HHO linking pics on the USA forum saying how awfully fat they all were and shouldn't be riding horses! Don't remember anyone on here complaining about that at the time, but god forbid when the tables are turned............................


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			rather late to this but funny how no one remembered/mentioned how Big Ben ended up on this forum, it was due to a post being put up on HHO linking pics on the USA forum saying how awfully fat they all were and shouldn't be riding horses! Don't remember anyone on here complaining about that at the time, but god forbid when the tables are turned............................

Click to expand...

No I do remember that, and it was a link, not a photo theft, a point I have made several times and the thing I do not find acceptable.


----------



## jellybeanz (26 February 2013)

Did BB not ask permission?


----------



## Ibblebibble (26 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			No I do remember that, and it was a link, not a photo theft, a point I have made several times and the thing I do not find acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

is it any different to someone posting pics they've seen on dragon driving etc?, pics are in the public domain and are not copywritten.
not agreeing with what BB has done but it happens all the time on here and no one baulks at giving their opinion.


----------



## Parachute (26 February 2013)

Oh it's gone, okay ignore me :')


----------



## mandwhy (26 February 2013)

Jesus, I thought this thread might be about a mischievious equine causing trouble in the herd...

*disappointed* (phone doesn't do angle brackets) there were no such capers.

I actually found it quite out of order to take a screen grab from CS's video and put it on the original thread, let alone post them elsewhere, a link is totally different!


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			is it any different to someone posting pics they've seen on dragon driving etc?, pics are in the public domain and are not copywritten.
not agreeing with what BB has done but it happens all the time on here and no one baulks at giving their opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be happy with folk posting pics from DD either. A link is a different thing. 

I posted a vid still from someone's video in CR the other day to illustrate my point, and I thought twice about doing it frankly. I wasn't being horrible, I was just giving CC as they had asked, but if they had said I should not have posted a screen capture of their vid I would have apologised and deleted it right away. 

Taking photos without permission to then discuss nastily on another forum is really not nice.


----------



## russianhorse (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Russianhorse, do you mean the Kevin and Sadie "Across the Barricades" books? 
<apologies for lack of brackets>
		
Click to expand...




casinosolo said:



			Sorry to hijack thread, but I remember this book! We read it in English - 'twas called 'Across the Barricades' and the girl was named Sadie, if I'm not mistaken. I only remember because I was such a geek I wrote my own play version of the story at home  - probably why I ended up as an English teacher! :/
		
Click to expand...

Aye yes - thats the book  - Trust me to just remember the boys name 

Sorry, headed off topic again peeps


----------



## FionaM12 (26 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			rather late to this but funny how no one remembered/mentioned how Big Ben ended up on this forum, it was due to a post being put up on HHO linking pics on the USA forum saying how awfully fat they all were and shouldn't be riding horses! Don't remember anyone on here complaining about that at the time, but god forbid when the tables are turned............................

Click to expand...

I hadn't read the whole thread and thought surely this coincidence must have already been pointed out? BB actually got a very rough ride in the comments about her on that American/Canadian forum and it was quite ballsy of her to join HHO and say her bit.

BB's reaction to the hammering she got about her weight was to start a rather witty thread of her own, and vow to lose a massive amount of weight publicity, ie keeping everyone updated here. I thought that was a very good response, and rather admired her for it. 

I haven't read everything BB has ever written on this forum, but she's always seemed a reasonable and interesting poster. I honestly don't understand her incentive in posted CS's thread onto the other site and think it was an error of judgement. However I do hope she hasn't left HHO for good as a result of this, that would be a shame.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			That reminds me of a really weird thing my MIL said! Apparently if you are not a Roman Catholic, then you are a Protestant. Does anyone know if this is actually true outside of my MIL's own opinion? She's being very insistant...
<wanders off again>
		
Click to expand...

Nope. You would not be a protestant by default. You'd need to be baptised and as an adult, confirmed. 


Incidentally, no, Catholics can't go to confession, be absolved without sincere contrition and continue being adulterous. 

 The sin would become far more serious if the sacrament was abused in this way.

There endeth the  RI lesson, playtime now.


PS, hope CS comes back. I like that little cob.


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<rustic heathenesque chanting>
Am loving the fact that MIL is wrong! I do love her but she is so ranty with regards to the whole "us and them" palaver. 

Agree that coblet is a very nice little horse  Bamboozled as to why Big Ben started that thread, especially as her early posts on CS's thread appeared to be supportive, until someone else expressed concern and then she seemed to just switch her opinion. Meh. People are baffling. Brackets make way more sense!
<hugs brackets>


----------



## redmone (26 February 2013)

Arizahn, pmsl at your contribution to this thread which has made me read all 17 pages!!!

However my stars are better than your greater than or less than brackets!!!!

***nods silently with arms folded and smug face***


----------



## PandorasJar (26 February 2013)

Sorry arizhan but I have to agree with redmone... *sneaks out of thread*


----------



## redmone (26 February 2013)

**hi-fives Pandoras jar and is secretly pleased not to be the thread killer.....**


----------



## Charlie Bucket (26 February 2013)

When did this thread turn into a discussion about religion? 

<really should be a warning when you register that we are all lunatics here>


----------



## Karran (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<whispers>
The bracket thingies are my little brackety buddies...it's purely platonic, thank you very much!
<soothes ruffled feathers>
<preens>
<makes barn owl hissy noises>
		
Click to expand...

Having read all of this, my one contribution is that I now want to scratch the barn owl on the back of the head, and have it make appreciative faces like my parrot does.

I'm not even 100% if the barn owl exists or not.


----------



## Beausmate (26 February 2013)

But what about these brackets?  [you can't have some] {and not others} they'll feel all left out!


----------



## YorksG (26 February 2013)

Karran said:



			Having read all of this, my one contribution is that I now want to scratch the barn owl on the back of the head, and have it make appreciative faces like my parrot does.

I'm not even 100% if the barn owl exists or not. 

Click to expand...

The Barn Owl exists, if you believe it does < or if it believes it does >


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

<this has to be one of the most random threads ever>


----------



## Karran (26 February 2013)

YorksG said:



			The Barn Owl exists, if you believe it does < or if it believes it does >
		
Click to expand...

That's far, far too deep a thought before bedtime!
I think I'll just go to sleep dreaming of a talented owl that can type, probably ride a horse better than me and can help rid me of the mice problem in my garden


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Aw, I'm only talented at falling off in interesting ways!
*({[«< bows at the compliments and turns head to be scratched a la parrot >»]})*

Ultimate stars and brackets useage!


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<wants the little owl as avatar>


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 February 2013)

The folk I know who use <> to excess are all eejits. 

You have been warned


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

<heatheneejits>

Sounds accurate!


----------



## YorksG (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<wants the little owl as avatar>
		
Click to expand...

Little Owl? I thought it was a Barn Owl  <please make up your mind>


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

I knew someone would peck up on that!
<ruffles feathers>


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Karran's picture looks like a Little Owl to me. Can't add avatars from this confounded device anyway 
<missing old computer>


----------



## Marydoll (26 February 2013)

Karran said:



			That's far, far too deep a thought before bedtime!
I think I'll just go to sleep dreaming of a talented owl that can type, probably ride a horse better than me and can help rid me of the mice problem in my garden 






Click to expand...

Im loving the owl


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 February 2013)

This has been awesome popcorn material...


----------



## Goldenstar (26 February 2013)

I have no idea what's going on but little owls are seriously cute.


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Popcorn is surprisingly tasty with that melted cheese you can get for nachos...
<eats weird stuff>


----------



## Delicious_D (26 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Popcorn is surprisingly tasty with that melted cheese you can get for nachos...
<eats weird stuff>
		
Click to expand...

Nom!!!


----------



## Arizahn (26 February 2013)

Discovered this by chance at the cinema. My husband prefers nachos to popcorn. Some of my popcorn spilled into the cheese dip and the rest is history. Tasty, crunchy, history.
<blinks owlishly>


----------



## FionaM12 (26 February 2013)

On a serious note guys (sorry to distract from owls and popcorn ) am I right that Big Ben has totally disappeared from the forum? I can't find any trace of her, can't even see her on the members list.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 February 2013)

Some posts have been deleted and name's gone dark.


----------



## Emilieu (27 February 2013)

*hugs the little owl*


----------



## flump (27 February 2013)

Not surprised big bens gone after her post!


----------



## PandorasJar (27 February 2013)

Anglebracket said:



			Otherwise there would be no heathens.
		
Click to expand...

There can't be heathens with logic like this...


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

horserider said:



			Some posts have been deleted and name's gone dark.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I couldn't find her name at all. I thought she'd had herself removed but if it's just gone red she might be back.


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

flump said:



			Not surprised big bens gone after her post!
		
Click to expand...

I gather she was provoked  although I didn't see the other forum. Yes I'd expect a temporary ban for her hurt angry post but as I say, hopefully she will be back.


----------



## Wagtail (27 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I gather she was provoked  although I didn't see the other forum. Yes I'd expect a temporary ban for her hurt angry post but as I say, hopefully she will be back.
		
Click to expand...

I have been busy the last few days and missed all this. What angry post? Would someone please fill me in? What have I missed? PM me if you wish!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

redmone said:



			Arizahn, pmsl at your contribution to this thread which has made me read all 17 pages!!!

However my stars are better than your greater than or less than brackets!!!!

***nods silently with arms folded and smug face***
		
Click to expand...

17 pages! I only have 5...  




 

You do know that you can change your settings, don't you?

If not and you want to: 
Click your user name next to your reply, 
choose View Public Profile, 
look for where it says Customize Profile and click on that (it is next to the Mini Statistics at the right side of the screen). 

Look below Your Control Panel, 
click on Edit Options,
scroll down to the third option = Thread Display Options, 
where it says Number of Posts to Show Per Page : 
you can change to Show 40 post per page. 

Voilà - less pages to change between when reading a thread. 


About posting on the internet, I know that just as I can write a post with a link to something, anyone else could do the same, but the other way around, and link to something that I've written. 

I think I vaguely remember what Ibblebibble replied about (or I'm confusing it with something else that has happened on HHO), anyhow, it makes me feel that this debacle is even more strange, because clearly Big Ben new that she was not the only one on HHO that was also a member on other horse forums, and still she wrote and posted that thread.  





 

And I missed the Hurt angry post!? 








By the way, I have more popcorn if anyone wants that 




 

Didn't find any Barn Owl, but I did find a Goldfish...


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

Wagtail said:



			I have been busy the last few days and missed all this. What angry post? Would someone please fill me in? What have I missed? PM me if you wish! 

Click to expand...




FinnishLapphund said:



			And I missed the Hurt angry post!? 







Click to expand...

PMed you both.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 February 2013)

Better than television, isn't it?


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Didn't see the hurt angry post either, and am still bamboozled as to why she started that other thread! No one seemed too impressed on either forum. From the comments over there, I would surmise bb has just been a bit off form lately. Hopefully all involved will return, and we can get back to normal (only with brackets).
<content to remain as a cheesy popcorn eating heathen barn owl impersonater for now, shall research the cult of mr tickle further>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

And nice goldfish, btw!
<missing edit option greatly>


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 February 2013)

I saw the hurt angry post and  got the impression she was a tad miffed with HHO.

I was scaredy...

Hid under the bed with the dog.


----------



## Spring Feather (27 February 2013)

I never saw any 'hurt, angry post'.  I did see an incredibly nasty post with tons of swearing however.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Just read the thread, yikes, that was unpleasant! Not surprised folk were hiding under beds!
<coaxes scared hho types back out from under/behind furniture with jaffa cakes>


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 February 2013)

Did you mention Jaffa Cakes ? Me and Henry love Jaffa Cakes, only I pull rank and will eat them all. 
Poor dog.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<sends some extra jaffa cakes for henry made from dog friendly chocolate>


----------



## Wagtail (27 February 2013)

Well she seemed like quite a gutsy lady, with a good sense of humour. But I wasn't impressed when she told everyone on her diet thread that she was not riding until she'd lost a load of weight, and then it would only be on the big lad (Ben). When all along she was riding a tiny undernourished rescue quarter horse with 7 1/2 inches of bone. I was not impressed by that at all.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

She always seemed very sensible on the other forum and yet apparently has been off there too lately. The later comments on CS's thread were awful and that is what really shocked me, tbh. But people have stuff going on outside of forums, you never really know anyone or why they do anything, iyswim. I have noticed quite a few regular posters on various forums doing similar things over the past six months. It's worrying, and part of me suspects that our global economy is probably a factor on some level 
<balances out the above statement by juggling lightbulbs with goldfish inside them>


----------



## PandorasJar (27 February 2013)

you're brave juggling goldfish with an owl about <waits for sad eaten goldfish update>

*runs from thread before angle brackets take over*


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ah, another one falls to the brackets! 
<pops goldfish safely into large heated pond>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

To Finnish Laphund (can't quote as on tablet) I think its my very small tablet screen that means I've got 17 pages (21 now!!!) But will look at your techno advice!!!

**dons sensible geek glasses and scratches head...and bum...**


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

Arizahn-still chuckling at your sub thread!!!

***giggles out loud and gets funny look from oh***


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

I am a professional sub-thread developer 
<preens>
<eyes redmone sternly for scratching and giggling>
<hiccups>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

I am usually a professional thread killer!!!

***does big eyes and desperate "please let someone else post now" face, and crosses fingers***


----------



## wipeout (27 February 2013)

redmone said:



			I am usually a professional thread killer!!!

***does big eyes and desperate "please let someone else post now" face, and crosses fingers***
		
Click to expand...

Posting to save Redmone, just in case nobody else does.
Watch thread die now!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

redmone said:



			I am usually a professional thread killer!!!

***does big eyes and desperate "please let someone else post now" face, and crosses fingers***
		
Click to expand...

If you're worried I can perhaps post a smiley or two...


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<defibrilates thread>
<steps back to smooth very singed feathers>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

***happy dance.....i like smilies but can't do them***


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I am a professional sub-thread developer 
<preens>
<eyes redmone sternly for scratching and giggling>
<hiccups>
		
Click to expand...

Since Arizahn seems to be to busy preening and eyeing up redmone, I will entertain myself...


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

I can do  and  and possibly 
<limited>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<jealous of FinnishLapphund's superior smilies>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

It doesn't seem to work on my nexus : (

**feels inferior in smiley competition**


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

***proves point with crap sad face smiley ^^^***


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Did you put a space between the : and the ( or is it just a really evil device?
<loathes evil technology>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

Yes put a space.....trying without... 

***holds breath with excitement ***


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

redmone said:



			***happy dance.....i like smilies but can't do them***
		
Click to expand...

Can't do them... 









P.S. Find a smiley site that you like, for example http://cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=0&ziel=froehlich or http://www.freesmile.ir/1/index.htm , click the smiley you want, use ctrl+c to copy a suitable forum code (usually begins with url or img surrounded by [ ] ) and then ctrl+v to paste it into your HHO reply.


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

Oooooooooooo!!!! Yeeeeeey!

**jumper over head, runs round room**

What a wise owl!!!!!


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ooh, very fancy run for the hills smiley useage!
<cheers redmone on her success>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<preens at compliments>
<worries that redmone has had too much caffeine/fresh spring grass>

We need help, we really do, lol!


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

***shaking with anticip...........ation......***


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<jealous of FinnishLapphund's superior smilies>
		
Click to expand...

Don't be, my smilies welcomes anyone who wants to join in...


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

If this works I picked it as it reminds me of my old mare!
<hopeful>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

********loves Finnish lapphund forever!!!!**********

*star overload definately too much caffeine *


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

redmone said:









***shaking with anticip...........ation......***
		
Click to expand...

Yay! You did it!


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

Love it arizahn!!!!!

Can we rename this thread????

**considers chucking stars in bin as smiley better!!!!**


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Wahey, it works! Thanks FinnishLapphund!
<hops about on perch happily>


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)




----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:









If this works I picked it as it reminds me of my old mare!
<hopeful>
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Another one gets it!


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I never saw any 'hurt, angry post'.  I did see an incredibly nasty post with tons of swearing however.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing with posts on forums (and texts, and emails ), they are open to interpretation.

I read BB's post and as I've never seen her be anything but reasonable before (even when she first arrived, ironically after a thread featuring her had been posted from another forum...) I thought, "Ouch, she must be feeling so hurt and angry to say that."


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Omg, you found a chocolate eating smiley! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Lol, what did we do to this thread?
<swings on perch>


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

redmone said:



			Love it arizahn!!!!!

Can we rename this thread????

**considers chucking stars in bin as smiley better!!!!**






Click to expand...


Oh what have I done, you've started talking about renaming threads, who knows where this will end, maybe smilies will take over completely...


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2013)

Oh please be right ..Damn..try again. Been meaning to ask for ages how to do them SL ..


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

The posting up pictures of other people by all parties was wrong, imo. Although I suspect this has been building to a head for some time, sadly.
<glides back to her perch in sub thread>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Come on TrasaM, you can do it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




<waves jaffa cake for encouragement>


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

FinnishLapphund said:




Oh what have I done, you've started talking about renaming threads, who knows where this will end, maybe smilies will take over completely...






Click to expand...

Well I posted a sensible comment (all words too ) a short while ago and it got instantly buried under animated smilies.  

It's like trying to say something sane to a classroom full of hyper-active pre-schoolers who have got their hands on a crate of Smarties.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Methinks FionaM12 is onto us, lol!
<attempts to bribe sensible forum member with jaffa cakes and feathers>


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



			<img src="http://www.freesmile.ir/smiles/109621_Laie_75A.gif" border="0" >

Oh please be right ..
		
Click to expand...


*whispers* On freesmilies, look for where it says Forum url, you need to copy the code with [ + img + ] *


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Come on TrasaM, you can do it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




<waves jaffa cake for encouragement>[/

Drat ..Jaffa cake Jaffa cake :-D
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

I occasionally say something sensible; I replied to your post. But then the smilies hit...(and now I want Smarties, darn it!), sorry Fiona 
<apologetic barn owl noises>


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2013)

Doh


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

***randomly browsing freesmileys with gleeful look in eye**


----------



## russianhorse (27 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			That's the thing with posts on forums (and texts, and emails ), they are open to interpretation.

I read BB's post and as I've never seen her be anything but reasonable before (even when she first arrived, ironically after a thread featuring her had been posted from another forum...) I thought, "Ouch, she must be feeling so hurt and angry to say that." 

Click to expand...

I agree (although only came across BB a couple of times)

But in all honesty (being that I read the threads & kick-offs) I could totally understand why she wrote the post she did - Im not one to get bothered usually, but actually found what some said about her both horrifying and upsetting.  I also actually thought that HHO looked like a pretty nasty bunch on the other forum

I wouldnt mind, but IMHO there was nothing derogatory written just a reasonable discussion 

But hey-ho 


On another note - thanks for the link to the smileys - maybe I'll start using them so my posts are less boring


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Well done TrasaM!
<passes jaffa cakes>

This has actually gotten to be rather educational!


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2013)

To you FinnishLapphund... Now I'm truly


----------



## Persephone (27 February 2013)

Where is Big Bens post? I can't see anything.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ach, russianhorse your posts aren't boring! (I can't quote on this thing.) No, we didn't come across well, my first comment over there was a tad sharp. I don't usually snap at people, but the whole thing of anyone posting pictures of anyone else for opinions without permission has gotten really old. It just seemed as if Big Ben was well, stirring. And she was in breach of their forum rules by posting what she did too. 

Still she has been getting a lot of flack over here herself lately, including people posting pictures, etc. I spoke up for her during that. I guess seeing her then do the same to someone else just ticked me off a bit. I was thinking "why do that after it was done to you?"

I will go back to the sub-thread now. I'm not good with people.

<hops back onto perch>
<eats smarties>
<sighs at redmone's antics>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ach, russianhorse your posts aren't boring! (I can't quote on this thing.) No, we didn't come across well, my first comment over there was a tad sharp. I don't usually snap at people, but the whole thing of anyone posting pictures of anyone else for opinions without permission has gotten really old. It just seemed as if Big Ben was well, stirring. And she was in breach of their forum rules by posting what she did too. 

Still she has been getting a lot of flack over here herself lately, including people posting pictures, etc. I spoke up for her during that. I guess seeing her then do the same to someone else just ticked me off a bit. I was thinking "why do that after it was done to you?"

I will go back to the sub-thread now. I'm not good with people.

<hops back onto perch>
<eats smarties>


----------



## TrasaM (27 February 2013)

On a serious note 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 BB was never, in any of the posts I've ever read by her, anything other than reasonable and pleasant. Dont know what was said to her on the other forum but I feel it's a shame she's gone.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Eek, what happened there? My post had a surprise foal!
<faints>


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

Persephone said:



			Where is Big Bens post? I can't see anything.
		
Click to expand...

Her posts and several others have been removed.

Also, the thread on the other forum which caused the row has also been removed.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Well I posted a sensible comment (all words too ) a short while ago and it got instantly buried under animated smilies.  

It's like trying to say something sane to a classroom full of hyper-active pre-schoolers who have got their hands on a crate of Smarties. 







Click to expand...

What? Did someone say something, I couldn't hear, maybe I was playing too loud...








I apologise to the woman speaking words of wisdom 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

But this thread could be written with the help of smilies, BB did a 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, then D_D and some others decided that they had the right to go 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and now, everybody look at me, look only at me, forget everything else 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and repeat after me "I will never get mad at smilies!"


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Sadly, that is pretty much what happened...
<apologetic heathen barn owl>


----------



## FionaM12 (27 February 2013)

TrasaM said:



			On a serious note 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 BB was never, in any of the posts I've ever read by her, anything other than reasonable and pleasant. Dont know what was said to her on the other forum but I feel it's a shame she's gone. 

Click to expand...

I agree. I think it was an error of judgement posting a thread from here onto another forum, which invited others to comment on Christmas Sparkles's photos/film. 

However, I do think there was an overreaction, I gather the comments made by HHO member(s) on that forum were personal and insulting towards her, hence BB's angry post here. It's all very unpleasant and I do hope she will be back.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

There were unpleasant things said, and photos posted of Big Ben herself. A rather nasty argument then erupted, which apparently spilled over onto here too. I would hope that she comes back, but echo another poster in wondering what Christmas Sparkles is thinking about it all! Her thread about baby coblet ended up disappearing too, I think.

Why can't we all just get along? Seriously, that makes serious meltdowns on four separate forums in as many months (different people involved); the internet is meant to be fun and useful, not some kind of cyber ampitheatre!

<wanders back to sub thread again>


----------



## Persephone (27 February 2013)

Wow, I miss all the excitement.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<brackets are exciting>


----------



## Persephone (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			<brackets are exciting>





Click to expand...

You need to get out more


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

I'm stuck indoors, caring for poorly husband 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 who keeps trying to act as normal despite doctor's advice! He's hurt his spine, and is on Tylex. He doesn't like my calling the situation "boxrest"...

<glares at sleepy husband>


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

I did not participate in the offending threads (and I only read Big Ben's thread about Christmas Sparkle), but I'm not perfect, I've had to apologise now and then over misunderstandings on the internet, and there is probably times where I've unknowingly offended some more persons, but I can only try to learn, try to not do the same mistakes twice and try to keep my honesty on a civil level.


----------



## Persephone (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I'm stuck indoors, caring for poorly husband 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 who keeps trying to act as normal despite doctor's advice! He's hurt his spine, and is on Tylex. He doesn't like my calling the situation "boxrest"...

<glares at sleepy husband>
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. have some parentheses from me () xx


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<swoops past and tries to steal FinnishLapphund's halo>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ooh...parentheses! Shall add them to my collection, ta!
(uses immediately)
<wails at used up parentheses>


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I'm stuck indoors, caring for poorly husband 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 who keeps trying to act as normal despite doctor's advice! He's hurt his spine, and is on Tylex. He doesn't like my calling the situation "boxrest"...

<glares at sleepy husband>
		
Click to expand...

(((Vibes))) for sleepy husband on boxrest, hope he gets lots of this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 , personally I have a tendency to say that children are house-broken/house-trained when they stop wearing a nappy.


----------



## Archangel (27 February 2013)

Flaps past depositing homemade smilie







<proud of self>


----------



## Burmilla (27 February 2013)

Arizahn - your current posts are brilliant! Thanks for the eccentricity, humour and complete removal from reality. Difficult day, and you have improved it!


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

I told him I was going to insure him with Petplan...he was not best amused. Says he wants KBIS instead. He's too good at this game!
<waves gratefully for the vibes>






 Am waiting on him hand and foot, poor mite.


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Burmilla, I am all embarrassed now!
<preens>


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Ooh, check out RebelRebel! Nice one!
<proud of fellow bracket user>


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 February 2013)

Could I be pmmrd the hurt angry post as well please?


----------



## russianhorse (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Ach, russianhorse your posts aren't boring! 

<hops back onto perch>
<eats smarties>
		
Click to expand...


awwww schucks - thanks Arizahn 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (first ever super smiley, hopefully it will work)


----------



## redmone (27 February 2013)

***will never get bored of these!!!!!***


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

We really do need a sticky somewhere to teach people how to access smilies!
<still loves the brackets too though>






 This is why we need the above sticky. Computers are scary!


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Thanks for flowers, russianhorse!
<running out of talons to hold things>


----------



## Gingerwitch (27 February 2013)

This thread has been such a "hoot" ! lol


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

Kudos to Gingerwitch, lol
<swivels head to check on husband>


----------



## zigzag (27 February 2013)

Ok.. where have they hidden the smileys?


----------



## Persephone (27 February 2013)

Can someone pm me the hurt/angry post too please? I am intrigued.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

TrasaM said:









To you FinnishLapphund... Now I'm truly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

 




 Thank you.


 But don't be fooled, secretly I want to make everyone smiley addicts...


----------



## Arizahn (27 February 2013)

<gasp! at FinnishLapphund and her cunning scheme!>


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

zigzag said:



			Ok.. where have they hidden the smileys?
		
Click to expand...

I saw a smiley somewhere...





 

Oh there they are, find a smiley site that you like and is easy to use, for example  http://cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=0&ziel=froehlich or http://www.freesmile.ir/1/index.htm, click the smiley you want, use ctrl+c to copy the forum code and ctrl+v to paste it into your HHO reply.  

For sites like HHO you need codes that either begins with [ + url + ] or [ + img + ] .


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

By the way, if I feel a need to be entertained, I usually try my best to entertain myself, with smileys or something else...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (27 February 2013)

Everyone else seems to have left the thread, *sigh*, oh well, at least then maybe I can use this smiley...


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 February 2013)

Thanks to those who pmmed me! I'm on my tablet and it won't let me reply... 

Talking of smileys, I have some rude ones but would get banned if I posted them I'm sure!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (27 February 2013)

Helllooo FL. 


Well, at the end of the day, I prefer one that not just full of sugar. 

Oops, wrong thread..

....backs away, whistling. With brackets. And smileys.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Anglebracket (27 February 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Flaps past depositing homemade smilie







<proud of self>
		
Click to expand...

How did you make this? Would you mind if I used it in my signature?


----------



## Anglebracket (27 February 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I will go back to the sub-thread now. I'm not good with people.

<hops back onto perch>
<eats smarties>
<sighs at redmone's antics>






Click to expand...

Who needs people when you've got brackets?
Brackets bring order and structure, people bring confusion. Take this thread, I've read the entire thing and still don't understand what happened with BB.


----------



## cambrica (28 February 2013)

<img src="http://www.freesmile.ir/smiles/62831_connie_36.gif" border="0" >

Just practising - ignore me !


Its not working :-(( Im going to bed !


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 February 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			Thanks to those who pmmed me! I'm on my tablet and it won't let me reply... 

Talking of smileys, I have some rude ones but would get banned if I posted them I'm sure! 

Click to expand...

You have smileys and you're not showing them! That is not fair, not even a link? 








*sigh* Well, I wouldn't want you to get banned, but I might sulk for a while.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 February 2013)

horserider said:



			Helllooo FL. 


Well, at the end of the day, I prefer one that not just full of sugar. 

Oops, wrong thread..

....backs away, whistling. With brackets. And smileys.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
		
Click to expand...

 




 

Don't know what the sugar is about, but perhaps you shouldn't drink this because there is smilies in it...






 

P.S. I suspect that Arizahn will be jealous of all those lovely brackets.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 February 2013)

Anglebracket said:



			How did you make this? Would you mind if I used it in my signature?
		
Click to expand...

At the bottom of the categories on the Cosgan site there is a Smilie generator option, click that and you will be able to make your own smilie with a sign and as many brackets as you like, but you need to have a Photobucket, Flickr or similar account to copy your smilie sign to, because if you save it on the Cosgan site, as I understand it, it will disappear after a while. 

If you have a Photobucket/Flickr account, you make the smilie, copy it to your account and then copy your smilie's new code from your account to your profile/siggy on HHO.

So it might take a little work, but it can be done. 
	
	
		
		
	


	






If you decide to try it, I'll be cheering for you.





 Go Anglebracket get a sign to your siggy, Go Go Go!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 February 2013)

cambrica said:



			<img src="http://www.freesmile.ir/smiles/62831_connie_36.gif" border="0" >

Just practising - ignore me !


Its not working :-(( Im going to bed !
		
Click to expand...

 No, you can't give up, it will ruin my big evil master plan! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





When you've clicked a smiley on freesmiley, the second line says Forum url, click and then copy that link which begins with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).









By the way, Cosgan smilies have link codes with [+url+] in the beginning, and [+/url+] in the end (the plus signs are only there because otherwise HHO tries to make it into a real link address and hide the url letters), don't ask me why there is a difference, I just know (learnt by trial and error) that I must look for either  or [+url+] (again, in reality it is without the plus signs) in the beginning and end of the link codes on different smiley sites, for me to be able to post the smiley on HHO. 

I will now have to hurry to bed, or else I will nod off here on my keyboard.
[img]http://www.freesmile.ir/smiles/353919_putertired.gif


----------



## TrasaM (28 February 2013)

Wake up Europe 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's another Smiley day here in the UAE.


----------



## Venevidivici (28 February 2013)

^^^^ wish I was in the UAE


----------



## TrasaM (28 February 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			^^^^ wish I was in the UAE

Click to expand...

Best time of the year to be here


----------



## Archangel (28 February 2013)

Anglebracket said:



			How did you make this? Would you mind if I used it in my signature?
		
Click to expand...

Finnish Lapphund has beaten me to it 








Of course you can use smilie <AB>  - Here is the code (have had to break it up so it doesn't show the smilie - you need to remove the * from both img to show smilie)

[*img]http://cosgan.de/smiliegenerator/ablage/809/404.png[*/img]


----------



## Arizahn (28 February 2013)

<crawls out of cave and back into forum>
Afternoon all! Husband kept waking with pain, which in turn woke me. Both rather tired today. Glad to see all is well here


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 February 2013)

*wonders when Cambrica will be back to begin to practise posting smileys today...*








Besides there is things that the smileys also need to practise more 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Because through practising, their skills will improve 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Hm, since this is the Tack Room, maybe I should try to add something horsey to my reply, so why is this horse out galloping with a saddle, but neither bridle nor rider...  




 (Not to mention that I think that it looks like it has pink hooves?!)


----------



## Anglebracket (28 February 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Finnish Lapphund has beaten me to it 








Of course you can use smilie <AB>  - Here is the code (have had to break it up so it doesn't show the smilie - you need to remove the * from both img to show smilie)

[*img]http://cosgan.de/smiliegenerator/ablage/809/404.png[*/img]
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  






<go brackets  




 go>


----------



## Arizahn (28 February 2013)

Ta-da! This one has learnt to fly!
<proud of ickle smiley>


----------



## Anglebracket (28 February 2013)

<<<




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




>>>

<<<staring at this for too long may induce dizziness>>>


----------



## FionaM12 (28 February 2013)

Are you lot still at it? 





Anglebracket said:



			<<<




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




>>>

<<<staring at this for too long may induce dizziness>>>
		
Click to expand...

*feeling car sick now....*


----------



## Arizahn (28 February 2013)

In fairness, I am writing the synopsis of my new novel at the same time! It's a thriller, set in a fictional town.
<multitasking>


----------



## Beausmate (28 February 2013)

You're all completely bonkers!


----------



## Arizahn (28 February 2013)

<hoots>


----------



## russianhorse (1 March 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Are you lot still at it? 

Click to expand...




Uh-oh - you guys have been 
	
	
		
		
	


	







​


----------



## redmone (1 March 2013)

Not much internet access yesterday and too much work, but REALLY missed my new smiley habit!








***pats owl on head***


----------



## Archangel (1 March 2013)

Anglebracket said:



			<<<




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




 




>>>
		
Click to expand...

Awesome! 
	
	
		
		
	


	







FionaM12 said:



			Are you lot still at it? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Arizahn (1 March 2013)

<wakes up and squawks at unexpected pat on head>
Ooh, cookies! Nom nom nom!


----------

